# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  ][كمبيوترك تحت المجهر][

## صفآء الروح

*’‘
؛؛
صباحكم /  مسائكم بخير ... !!!

* *شفت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات  وعجبني*  *قلت خلني احطه  هنا* *يمكن نشوف تفاعل في قسم الكمبيوتر  والأنترنت* *لأنة اكثر الأقسام بروداً في  المنتدى* *سواء ابالمواضيع او  بالردود* *والموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة تخطك انت مع  جهازك*
*
كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟

بالنسبه لي كمبيوتري هو مملكتي  وما اقد استغني عنه.."

وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..

هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم  من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "

اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛
,,
,
في جو  من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض
,,
العضو  الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله
ويرسل له دعوة  !!!* *
نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!

1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟

2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع  الويندوز..؟؟

3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟

4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك  ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟

5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟

6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه ..  صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟

7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟

8.  برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟

9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه  وخبصه..؟؟

10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟

11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟ وليش؟

12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟

،،
،

إأن شآءْ  الله الاقي التفآعِلـ  منكم ...

و أولــ شَخص بيكون كمبيوترهـ  تحت المجهر.... 

هي اختي 

" حساسه بزياده**"

مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
.,
’‘*

----------


## همس الصمت

حلو الموضوع مرة نهوض
وان شاء الله يلاقي تفاعل ..
ويالله في انتظار حساسه ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
*صباحش/مسائش فرحه بطول الطرحه*




*كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟*
*مملكتي الثانيه>>قولي الأولى ولاتستحي*

*بالنسبه لي كمبيوتري هو مملكتي وما اقد استغني عنه.."*

*وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..*

*هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "*

*اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛*
*,,*
*,*
*في جو من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض*
*,,*
*العضو الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله*
*ويرسل له دعوة !!!*بعد :evil: 

*نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!*

*1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟*
*تجميع*
*أفاق شامل.. مودم*

*2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع الويندوز..؟؟*
*ويندوز إكس بي*

*3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟*
*6upهور*


*4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟*
*جهازي مكتبي* 
*يعني الصوره راح تكون كبيره ومب حلوه تنعرض*

*5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟*
*محارم >>**ماي دوتر*
*لو طلبتيها من كم يوم ...صورتها لش ومن عيوني*

*6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه .. صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟*
*كلهم*

*7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟*
*مب ذاكره* 
*بس هو أكيد حق الفوتو*

*8. برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟*
*النت+الفوتو+ الحمايه+ الوورد*
*ماخليتي شي*

*9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه وخبصه..؟؟*
*أكييييييييييد*
*لهون موصله هوسة الترتيب*

*10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟*
*طوالي عالنت سيده عالشبكه*

*11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟* 

*كل فتره ألزق في قسم هالأيام لازقه في المسابقات موضوع أنون تعرف على العمله*
*وليش؟*
*عجبتني اللعبه>>مين مايحب الفلوس>>كثري منها*

*12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟*
*المفروض أختار واحد من الشباب* 
*أكيد بيعجبهم المشاركه في ذا الموضع*
*بس في بالي واحدا ما يلبي*
*تدري خل دهنا في مكبتنا*
*ونختار*
*.*

*,*
*:*
*"*
*؛*
*نهضة إحساس*






*،*

*إأن شآءْ الله الاقي التفآعِلـ منكم ...*

*و أولــ شَخص بيكون كمبيوترهـ تحت المجهر....* 

*هي اختي* 


*" حساسه بزياده*
إشمعنه أني أول وحده :huh: 


طيب :seif:  وحده بوحده
*"*
إصعب الإمتحان إذا كنتي الأولى :embarrest: 


*مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*


*إن شاء الله نجحت*

*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*
*.,*


*’‘*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> حلو الموضوع مرة نهوض
> 
> وان شاء الله يلاقي تفاعل ..
> ويالله في انتظار حساسه ..
> 
> بالتوفيق للجميع ..



*الحلو هو تواجدك هموسة*
*ان شاء الله الاقي تفاعل من الأعضاء* 
*نورتي متصفحي*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
> 
> *صباحش/مسائش فرحه بطول الطرحه*
> *ياهلا  بحساسة نورتي غناتي* 
> 
> 
> 
> *كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟*
> *مملكتي الثانيه>>قولي الأولى ولاتستحي* 
> ...



*مشكورة غناتي حساسة على تلبية الدعوة*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*بس  تقطعينا مري كل يوم هههههههه*
*وشكرا على التوريط اقصد الإستظافة*
*اشوي وارجع ان شاء الله*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*



*كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟* 
*بالنسبه لي كمبيوتري هو مملكتي وما اقد استغني عنه.."* 
*وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..* 
*هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "* 
*اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛*
*,,*
*,*
*في جو من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض*
*,,*
*العضو الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله*
*ويرسل له دعوة !!!* 
*نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!* 
*1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟*
*ماركة جهازي سوني*
*ونوع اتصالي افاق شامل ( المعفن)*

*2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع الويندوز..؟؟*
*هذي هي مواصفات جهازي*
*معالج كور 2 دو 2.53 جيجا هرتز*
*ذاكرة 4 جيجا بايت*
*قرص صلب 320 جيجابايت*
*شاشة 14.1*
*ومتوفر فيه واير لس وبلوتوث وكاميرا*
*نوع الويندوز ويندوز فيستا نفس الشي ( معفن) >> موعاجبني فيه شي* 

*3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟*
*يمكن فوق الست ساعات اذا كنت فاضية*
*بس في ايام الدوام بس ساعتين اذا كان عندي فيه شغل* 
*4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟*
 
*5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟*
 
*6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه .. صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟*
*فيه كل شي*
*بس اكثر شي صور* 
*7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟*
*برنامج متصفح جوجل*
*وحاليا عندي تحميل احمل اسطوانة برامج منوعة ( برامج القعقاع) صار ليها اربعة ايام واشوي والى الحين ما خلص التحميل لأنة حجم لأسطوانة 4.37*
*جيجا ( دفيدي)* 
*8. برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟*
*برنامج مايكروسوفت اوفيس - انترنت اكسبلورر - الفوتوشوب - الماسنجر - برامج لفتح الصوتيات - ولفتح الصور*
*تقريبا هذولا هم البرامج الي ما استغني عنهم في جهازي* 
*9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه وخبصه..؟؟*
*اي اكيد ما احب انه جهازي يكون عفسة لازم كل ش في مجلد ويكون مرتب وماا حب ان سطح المتب يكون مليان* 
*10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟*
*اول ما افتحه على طول النت وادخل الماسنجر بعدين افتح الرسايل وعلى طول افتح الشبكة* 
*11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟ وليش؟*
*قسم المسابقات*
*لأني احبه وما استغني عن كل المسابقات الموجودة اللي فيه* 
*12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟*
*ارشح بعدي* 

*همس الصمت ( الهمس الوري )* 
*،،* 
*ان شاء الله ما طولت عليكم هدرة*
*،*


*مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق*

*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

*.,*




*’‘*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم
الله مرة حركتات الموضوع 
تراني توي شارية لي لاب 
كشخوني زييييين 
هههههههههه
يسلمو ع الموضوع الكشوخي

----------


## همس الصمت

*’‘*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*؛؛*
*صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
*صباحك معطر بنور النبي ..*


*شفت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات وعجبني* 
*قلت خلني احطه هنا*
*يمكن نشوف تفاعل في قسم الكمبيوتر والأنترنت*
*لأنة اكثر الأقسام بروداً في المنتدى*
*سواء ابالمواضيع او بالردود*
*والموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة تخطك انت مع جهازك* 
*كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟* 
*بالنسبه لي كمبيوتري هو مملكتي وما اقد استغني عنه.."* 
*وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..* 
*هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "* 
*اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛*
*,,*
*,*
*في جو من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض*
*,,*
*العضو الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله*
*ويرسل له دعوة !!!*
*نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!*
*1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟*
*ماركة جهازي*
*LG*

*2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع الويندوز..؟؟*
*عاد المواصفات ما عارفها الها << فضايح * 
*الويندزو* 
*فيسيتا ..* 
*3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟*
*مايقارب الـ 6 ساعات أو اكثر ..* 
*4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟*
*هذي الصورة وهو مسكر*
**

*وهذي وهو مفتوح ..*

** 
*5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟*

** 
*6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه .. صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟*
*اكثر شي عندي هي الصور وبعدها يجي الصوتيات*
*اما الفيديو والالعاب مش تبعي ماعنديش ولا حاجه منهم ..* 
*7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟*
*متصفح قوقل وحملته للفضول بس*  
*8. برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟*
*كل شي مو جود عندي يعني ماستغني عنه*  
*9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه وخبصه..؟؟*
*اكييييييييد*
*احب كل شي يكون مرتب وتبع الشي الي يخصه*
*ومايكون عندي شي مفلت في كل مكان ..* 
*10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟*
*افتح المسن على طول وبعدها على الشبكة طوالي ..* 
*11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟*
* وليش؟*
*الشعر والنثر لاني اجد نفسي فيه*
*والصور لانه قسمي حبيبي*
*ومملكتي*  
*12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟*
*دمعة على السطور ..*
*وتم الاستدعاء << مر ة مستعجله خخخ*
 
*،،*
*،*
*ا*
*الله يعطيك العافية نهوض على الطرح الحلو ..*
*موفقة لكل خير ..*
*وفي إنتظار دموع ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السسلام عليكم
> الله مرة حركتات الموضوع 
> تراني توي شارية لي لاب 
> كشخوني زييييين 
> هههههههههه
> يسلمو ع الموضوع الكشوخي



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا غناتي روح وريحان*
*وينك متغبية من زمان ما شفناش*
*قسم المسابقات يفتقدش واااااااااااجد*
*تسلمي  غناتي* 
*والأكش هو مرورك غناتي*
*وان شاء الله نسضيفش وتصوري لينا لابتوبش الجديد*
*ماا نحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *’‘*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
> *؛؛*
> *صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
> *صباحك معطر بنور النبي ..*
> 
> 
> *شفت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات وعجبني* 
> *قلت خلني احطه هنا*
> ...



*الله يعطيش الف عافية هموسة غناتي*
*استمتعنا  كثيرا معاك*
*وجهازش حلو وحركات*
*وعجبتني الخلفية مرررررة*
*لازم ترسليها لي الليلة ههههههه على طول قام البوق*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*ومشكورة لتبية الدعوة*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بإنتظار الغلا* 

*دموعة*
*(دمعة على السطور)*
*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*موضوع قميل قدآ*  
*تسلمي نهوض على الطرح وإن شآء الله يصير فيه تفآإعل قميل :) ،،* 
*وكلكم مشآركآتكم قميله { حسآسه بزيآده ، نهضة إحسآس ، همس الصمت ..~* 
*ههههه القميله روح إن شآء الله قريب يستدعوش ، ولش مني لو آني استدعوني قبلش بتنآزل عن إلإستدعآء لش*  
*وآمم ننتظر القميله دموع :) ..*

*وعيد شعيد وقميل وكل عآم والكل بآلف آلف خير*  
*ربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه ..* 
*ومتآإبعه وبقووه للموضوع القميلٌ*  
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

*مادري ليش بس جيتي في بالي انتي اول وحدة هههههههه*
*مشكوره غناتي دام هذ السبب* 
*إن شاءالله  اجي  في بالش في حضرة الحسين ولاتنسيني من الدعاء* 
*ولأنش فنانة في التصوير* 
*فنانه مره وحده*
*على هالكلام الحلو* 
*تستاهلي صوره>>راحت علي*

*بس خسارة ما صورتي لينا شي*
*زي ماقلت لش السبب فوق*
*همس الصمت : ترى سطحش مرررره حلو عجبني*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 







> *’‘*
> *؛؛*
> *صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
> 
> *مساءكم سعادة وصباحكم طاعة وعبادة ...*
> 
> *كل عام وأنتم أسعد السعداء...*
> 
> *كل عام وأمانيكم مفاتِحها بأيديكم...بحق الأنوار السادات..*
> ...







ابتسامة فرح تخللت وريدي....

على هذا الاستدعاء الرائع همووس...

وبقعة سعادة شملت أحاسيسي لانتمائي إلى هذا الطرح الذويق المميز نهووض...


شكري ألفه على قلبيكما معاً....

ودعائي شريط عهدي والوفاء ...لاينقطع أبداً ...




موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل


جاري استدعاء الأمورة روح  إن شاء الله  :amuse: 

موووفقيين

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *موضوع قميل قدآ*  
> *تسلمي نهوض على الطرح وإن شآء الله يصير فيه تفآإعل قميل :) ،،* 
> *وكلكم مشآركآتكم قميله { حسآسه بزيآده ، نهضة إحسآس ، همس الصمت ..~* 
> *ههههه القميله روح إن شآء الله قريب يستدعوش ، ولش مني لو آني استدعوني قبلش بتنآزل عن إلإستدعآء لش*  
> *وآمم ننتظر القميله دموع :) ..* 
> *وعيد شعيد وقميل وكل عآم والكل بآلف آلف خير*  
> *ربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه ..* 
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا غناتي ملامح ( كروزة )*
*الجمل هو حضورك معانا*
*الله يسلمش ويخليش يارب*
*وان شاء الله يجي دورش قريب* 
*ونشوف مشاركتك معانا ومافي اعتذار او تنازل لأنة الكل بنجيبه هنا هههههه*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابتسامة فرح تخللت وريدي....
> ...



*ياهلا غناتي دموعة*
*نورتي المتصفح غناتي*
*انتي اللي رسمتي البسمة على قلوبنا بإستجابة الدعوة*
*وبروعة ردودك وبأسلوبك الممتع في الرد على الأسئلة*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بإنتظار الغالية*

*روح وريحان* 
*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مادري ليش بس جيتي في بالي انتي اول وحدة هههههههه*
> *مشكوره غناتي دام هذ السبب* 
> *إن شاءالله اجي في بالش في حضرة الحسين ولاتنسيني من الدعاء* 
> *ولأنش فنانة في التصوير* 
> *فنانه مره وحده*
> *على هالكلام الحلو* 
> *تستاهلي صوره>>راحت علي*
> 
> *بس خسارة ما صورتي لينا شي*
> ...



*العفو غناتي حساسة*
*وان شاء الله دوم في بالنا*
*ولا ننساكم  ابد من الدعاء*
*ومعذورة غناتي*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*’‘*
*؛؛*
*صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*

*مساائكم نور وسعاادة 
وكل عام وانتو بصحة وسلآمة 
عسساكم من عواده 

*






*والموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة تخطك انت مع جهازك


* 
*كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟*

هو الجهاز الا يحمل ذكرياتي الحلوة و...بعد جوالي الطيووب .. :cool: 
 *
* 

*وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..* 
*هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "* 
*اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛*
*,,*
*,*
*في جو من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض*
*,,*
*العضو الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله*
*ويرسل له دعوة !!!*
*ماوصلتنيييي دعوة بسسس شفت آنوـو آنااا



*
*نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!*

 *بسم الله ..]
*
*1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟*
*ماركته  msi 
اني اول مرة شفتها في اجيال وعجبتنييي
اتصالي  dsl
*  
*2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع الويندوز..؟؟*
*المواصفات ...
اخضر حبيبي عمري وو
الا اعرفه ان ذاكرة 2 قيقا 
وووو فيه واير لس وبلوتوث وكميرا و DVD وكم  usb
ووووبسس هذا الا اعرفه

* 
*نوع الويندوز...xp ومابغيييييرة 
كان فيستا ولا عجبني
* 
*3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟*
*كلما فضيت يعني تقريبا من 2 الى3 ساعات مو متواصله 
 وايام دراستي من ربع سسآآآآآآآآعة لنص سآآعة <<تبي تقول انها دافورة مو عارفة 
* 
*4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟
*عااد ان مو ذاك الزود بالتصوير بس عششششانكم :bigsmile: 
وعشان لابتوبي الاخضر 


ولا راضي هنييي ينمسح الكلام 
تحت اكم 


*5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟*

 
*6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه .. صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟*
*امم توه جدييييييييييد 
مافيه الا كم صورة للعفريت <<خوي الصغيير 
وصورة مسن 
بس مع الايام اتوقع اكثر شي صوتيات وفيديو 
هذا الا اكثر شي استخدمه
* 
*7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟*

*فلاش للكهرباء السساكنة عفر ..!
* 
*8. برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟*
*المسن 
جوجل 
وريال بلير
وفلاش 
والفوتو
* 
*9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه وخبصه..؟؟*

 *اهتتتتتتتتم وبشششششدة 
هههه 
يعني كل فترة ارتبب ملفاتي 

*
*10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟*
*المسسسن 
وصوت الشيعة 
والشبكة
* 
*11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟ وليش؟*

*عادي كلهم 
بس لازم افتح قسمي حبيبي الانيمي اشوف شخباره 

* 
*12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟*



*اختااااار ملامح كيوت الدبوووة ههههه 
لانها قالت بتختارنيييي 
وصرنا قبلها المسكينة
*
*،،*
*،* 

*"*

*ووو استانسسست بهالدعوة الكيوتة 
وحسسسسيت ان لجهازي اهميييية هههه..!
مشكورة دموع  ع الدعوة  
ونهوض ع الموضوع الكشوخي
والله يخلي جهازي لي وجهازش لشششش
موفقين يارب
وكل عام وانتوـو بخير
* *.,*

*’‘*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

وهذاا سطح المكتب ..:)

----------


## روح الحزن

الله ونااااااااااااااااااااسة هالموضوع تسلمي على هالفكرة  نهوضة بصراااااااااااااااااحة خايف يجي يوم ويختارني أحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *’‘*
> *؛؛*
> *صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
> 
> *مساائكم نور وسعاادة* 
> *وكل عام وانتو بصحة وسلآمة* 
> *عسساكم من عواده* 
> **
> 
> ...







> وهذاا سطح المكتب ..:)



*ياهلا غناتي روح وريحان*
*نورتي مرة ثانية*
*واحنا اللي استانسنا وااااااجد وياش*
*وبأجوبتك الحلوة*
*وما شاء الله جهازك مرررررة حلو*
*وعليش بألف الف عافية*
*وتتهني فيه يارب ويدوم عندك*
*والله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الله ونااااااااااااااااااااسة هالموضوع تسلمي على هالفكرة نهوضة بصراااااااااااااااااحة خايف يجي يوم ويختارني أحد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ياهلا اخوي*
*الله يسلمك ويحفظك*
*ان شاء الله يجي دورك قريب ونستدعيك معانا ههههههه*
*نورت متصفحي*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بإنتظار ملامح كيوت*
*ان شاء الله ما تطول علينا*

----------


## ليلاس

طرح رااااااااااااااائع و استضافات أروع

يعطيييييك العااااااافية غناااااتي نهضة ع الطرح

ننتظر ملامح كيوت

----------


## أموله

يسسلمووش غلآ،،

روعه

----------


## صفآء الروح

> طرح رااااااااااااااائع و استضافات أروع
> 
> يعطيييييك العااااااافية غناااااتي نهضة ع الطرح
> 
> ننتظر ملامح كيوت



*ياهلا غناتي ليلاس*
*تسلمي والله*
*الأروع هو تواجدك*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*وان شاء الله دورك قريب*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يسسلمووش غلآ،،
> 
> روعه



*هلا امولة غناتي
وينك مختفية 
من زمان ما شفناش
الله يسلمش ويحفظش يارب
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*نتظر الغلا ملامح كيوت*
*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آمم نهووضه  واللهي منحرجه منش قدآ =$*

*آعتذر إني آخرت الموضوع لكن مآعليه هآلفتره آعذروني مآآدري آتوآجد في المنتدى آو لآ ..!*

*آختآرو غيري =$*

*وعذرآ لأني آخرت الموضوع القميل =p*

*وربي يعطيكم آلف عآإفيه ..,*

*بآلتوفيق =)*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *آمم نهووضه واللهي منحرجه منش قدآ =$*
> 
> *آعتذر إني آخرت الموضوع لكن مآعليه هآلفتره آعذروني مآآدري آتوآجد في المنتدى آو لآ ..!*
> 
> *آختآرو غيري =$*
> 
> *وعذرآ لأني آخرت الموضوع القميل =p*
> ...



*ياهلا ملامح غناتي*
*او ووه خسارة*
*يالله معذورة غناتي ماله داعي تعتذري توقعتش مشغولة*
*لو منتي مشغولة كان جيني من زمااان*
*بس لو ريحتني واخترتي بعد*
*يالله راح اختار وحدة بذالك وان شاء الله انتي في الأيام الجاية تنورينا*
*امممممممممممم*


*اختار غاليتي أنين*
*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌے  و سَلّـــــمّے علَےَ مُحمَّــــــــدْ وَ آلِےَ مُحمَّـــــــــدْ و عجِّـــــــلْ فرَجَهُــــــمّے يَا كَريـــــــــــــــــــــمٍےَ وَإِلْعَنْ أَعـــــــدَاءهِمٍےَ إَلےَ يَــــــومٍےَ الّــدِينْ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا بالجميع  . . . 

ايش هادا الموضوع النااااايس نهوووضتي

والله فكرتو رهيبه 

بس على نهووضه مو غريبه

اتعودنا امنش كل ما هو رائع وممتع 

اهاهاهههاه عاد مالقيتيني الا اني نهوووضه

انتي اتعرفيني اباخربش في الموضوع

حال اي موضوع يعزموني عليه اعفسه ابخربشاتي 

لكن نهووضه ما اقدر أردش أبد بالعكس لي الفخر

لي الفخر اشارك اهني وبدعوه منش وبعد في موضوع هو الش 

الصراحه قرأت كل المشاركات السابقه

واستانست بجدددد

الله ! دموعه

وهموووسه

وحساسوه

وكلهم



يا ليت كان الزمن ايرد اربعه اشهور لورى

الجهاز الحالي اللي بستخدمه مو الي . . . لزوجي

واني اعشق جهازي وماعرف اشتغل على غيره 



المهم خلال اليوم ان شاء الله 

او  بكره الصبح اكون كتبتللكم  عن الجهاز التعيس اللي دلحين بستخدموا

وسلامي للجميع

وتحياتي الحاره لش نهووضه*

----------


## 7mammah

وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهووضه
  
*’‘
؛؛
صباحكم /  مسائكم بخير ... !!!
مساء الخير هادي المره
* *شفت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات  وعجبني*  *قلت خلني احطه  هنا* *يمكن نشوف تفاعل في قسم الكمبيوتر  والأنترنت* *لأنة اكثر الأقسام بروداً في  المنتدى* *سواء ابالمواضيع او  بالردود* *والموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة تخطك انت مع  جهازك*
*
كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟
شيء صعب الإستغناء عنو . . . جزء من حياتي اليومية . . . خصوصا ً من خلاله نتصل بالأنترنت ... التسلية والعمل الجاد من دراسه وغيره كلها تعتمد عليه
بالنسبه لي كمبيوتري هو مملكتي  وما اقد استغني عنه.."

وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..

هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم  من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "

اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛
,,
,
في جو  من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض
,,
العضو  الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله
ويرسل له دعوة  !!!* *
نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!

1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟
حتكلم عن الجهاز الحالي اللي بستخدمو

ولحسن الحظ سألت صاحبه عنه - زوجي -

الجهاز  A-Open
أظن كدا بيقول وعلى فكره ماعندي خبرة بهادي الأشياء بالمره

بس هو قطعه متجانسه أظن يعني أصليه
إتصالي Dsl
 2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع  الويندوز..؟؟
إذا كاان فهمي صحيح لمعنى المواصفات فرايحه أوصفللك ِ هو كدا : 

AMD  يعني مو بنتيوم

يشتغل بنظام المراوح

سرعتوه  2.0
الذاكرة 500 ومدري حاجه يعني 516 امكن ، نسيت

وبس شايفه فيه أشياء زي قاريء الـ دي في دي 

ودي في دي روم

المشكله مافهمت المقصود بالمواصفات

نوع الويندوز Xp
 3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟
الجلسه على الجهاز عندي إما جلسه طويله مره

أو أصلا ً ما أجلس أبد عليه

يعني تجي فترات أجلس عليه بالساعات 

يمكنمجموع الساعات يوميا ً أكثر من 6

وفي فترات خصوصا ً بالسابق تصير علاقتي مع الجهاز معدومه  يعني ولا كأنو موجود 

المهم يعني مافي شيء وسط
 4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك  ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟
أووبس ما استعديت هادا السؤال إتفاجأت فيه

لكن أصوره والصوره أرسللك هي تحطيها هنا

بس فشلة والله اهاههاهاههاه

خصوصا بعد ما شفت جهاز هموس ماشاء الله
 5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟

ترااء مو من النوع اللي أهتم بصور المكتب على هذا الجهاز ، يعني تاركه صورة سطح مكتبو زي ماهي من أول ما ابتلشت فيه

وعموما ً هادي  هي صورة سطح المكتب حقو


 6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه ..  صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟
من كل نوع والله . . . صوتيه كتير مره

كمان صور كتير فيديو مش كتير

وكذلك كتير صفحات إنترنت أخزنها
7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟
بالأمس .. ملف صوتي

للرادود السيد رائد الكربلائي

إسم الملف " غضبا ً عالزمن "
8.  برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟
أولا ً برامج الحمايه

وفي برامج تخص دراستي وبتهمني كثير

كمان برامج الأوفيس
9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه  وخبصه..؟؟
أهتم أكيد بالترتيب بشكل كبير 
10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟
أسوي فحص سريع للذاكرة فقط
11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟ وليش؟
مايبغالها . . . قسمي . . قسم المسابقات
12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟
خسارة حساسوه أخترتوها قبل لا أختارها

انزين . . .

ارشح معلمتي عفاف 

أو فطومه النعومه 
،،
،

إأن شآءْ  الله الاقي التفآعِلـ  منكم ...
إن شاء الله تلاقين التفاعل نهووضتي من الكل
**

مع خالص تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

دمتي في حفظ الله حبيبة قلبي
 .,
’‘*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هلا أنون : عجيبه ماطولتي زي بعض من الناس 
اما جهازش من سطح المكتب مبين أنو ذكوري
*خسارة حساسوه أخترتوها قبل لا أختارها*
چا ويش تمبي مني؟ 
•

••

•••

أدري عنش حبابه والقلوب عند بعضيها

----------


## 7mammah

> هلا أنون : عجيبه ماطولتي زي بعض من الناس 
> 
> *اي مو مسوه كنت مشغوله حدي فاتحه للوالد ابوطارق موضوع دروس* 
> 
> اما جهازش من سطح المكتب مبين أنو ذكوري
> 
> *دكوري وبس  . . اما دكوري فهو دكوري بقوه  
> 
> وياليتها وقفت على شدي وبس 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوووه انسيت عفر

انسيت اشكر نهوووضه على الدعوة شوفو شوفو بس كيفا اخدني الانشغال اويا الدروس

وبعد انسيت اقيمها على الموضوع

تستاهلي التقييم ويستاهل الموضوع بعد خمسة نجوم

مع تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

الله انون مرة استمتعنا معاكِ ومع الجهاز الي مو عاجبك  :wink: 
يالله اهم شي عندك جهاز وتحوسين فيه
وتشوفين العالم ولا تقعدين ملانه بدون جهاز ..
وصج انون عجبك جهازي  :embarrest: 
عفر استحيت منك انونتي
الله يعطيك العافية انونتي الحلوة ..
وان شاء الله هالمرة تشبكين من جهازك
لان صج كل واحد مايرتاح الا في ملكة
يكون مرتاح على الاخر ..
موفقة دوم غلاتي
ودوم ننتظر تنويرك في شبكتنا ..
تحياتي لك ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا هموووس

اهاهههاه اجل ضحكتوا عليي

بس اني ما ارضى تراااء

علاشان جي صورت جهازي الأصلي اللي هو ليي

ومثل ماوعدت نهوووضه انو ابحط ليها الصور

وماريدها تزعل عليي

واصبري بس ارفعهم دلحين

موفقه همووس حبيبتي 

ووينش ماتنشافي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

مرحبا نهووضه

أعذريني إنشغلت أمس ابقسمي

لكن هذه صور 

مو للجهاز التعس اللي كلمتكم عنه

لكن لجهازي الأصلي



لكن الصور امكن ماتكون واضحه طبعا ً صورته بالجوال

وماني خبيرة تصوير ولا خبيرة عرض الصور بالشكل المطلوب

المهم  صورت عدة صور 


هذا شكله من الشاشه



ودي بعد





وهادي الكيبورد مالته  







وطبعا ً اني مهوووسه بالسمايلات ( الابتسامات )

فتلاقيها ابكل مكان وفي اي شيء يخصني ومنها جهازي

تشوفينها على خلفية سطح المكتب

تشوفينها على الجهاز نفسه " لصقت عليه سمايلات " 

وهادي صوره لسمايلتي على زر الإنتر




امكن مو واضحه هادي هي بعد



ودي بعد اسمايله من فوق حاطتها مغطيه بها الكاميرا






وهادي صوره للجهاز من الخلف




مادري امكن مو واضحه كلمة  Dell  واهو اسم الجهاز

لما صورت ماكنت اشوفها واضحه

وهادي لقطه ليها بعد واضحه شويه*



*
وشوفي شكل الساعات اللي حاطتها ابسطح مكتبي الاصلي

 وقارنيها ابهاديكا اللي بالجهاز الأول





وطبعا اضطريت احط اكفا  .. اكفر من لقطه للشيء علاشان احتياط ماتطلع وحده واضحه

وكانوا الصور اكبار في الحجم واضطريت اصغرهم 

واخيرا ً عارفه انو مو طريقة عرض محترفه وخربوطية للصور

همووس راح تضحك عليا اكتير اكتير   

بس مو مشكله ماني خبيرة تصوير ولا عرض صور

أكرر اعتداري  نهوووضه

حسيتش زعلتي عليي

بس كنت مضطره اخلص مسابقات ابقسمي امس

ويلا لاتنسو  اختياري

امعلمتي عفاف* 
*
نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*مع تحياتے*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *اللَّهُــــــــمّے صَــــــلٌے و سَلّـــــمّے علَےَ مُحمَّــــــــدْ وَ آلِےَ مُحمَّـــــــــدْ و عجِّـــــــلْ فرَجَهُــــــمّے يَا كَريـــــــــــــــــــــمٍےَ وَإِلْعَنْ أَعـــــــدَاءهِمٍےَ إَلےَ يَــــــومٍےَ الّــدِينْ*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *هلا بالجميع . . .*  
> *ايش هادا الموضوع النااااايس نهوووضتي* 
> *والله فكرتو رهيبه*  
> ...



*ياهلا انون حبيبتي*
*تسلمي غناتي هذا من ذوقش*
*وانتي الأروع والأحلى في كل هذا*
*وتشريفك لي الموضوع هو الي بيخليها يحلى اكثر واكثر بعد*
*ويالله راح نشوف جهازك الحين*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غلاتي*
*ماا نحرم منك*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه نهووضه 
> 
> *’‘*
> *؛؛*
> *صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*
> *مساء الخير هادي المره*
> 
> *شفت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات وعجبني* 
> *قلت خلني احطه هنا*
> ...



*ياهلا فيك انونة قمري من جديد*
*واعذريني توني اتفرغ ارد عليك*
*نورتنينا بإجاباتك للأسئلة* 
*الله يخلي لك جهازك*
*ويخليك انتي لينا ويحفظك*
*والله يوفقش وينور طريقك وين ما كنتي ياااااااارب*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *يوووه انسيت عفر* 
> *انسيت اشكر نهوووضه على الدعوة شوفو شوفو بس كيفا اخدني الانشغال اويا الدروس* 
> *وبعد انسيت اقيمها على الموضوع* 
> *تستاهلي التقييم ويستاهل الموضوع بعد خمسة نجوم* 
> *مع تحياتي*



*ويش دعوة انونة ما بينا كلافة ولا شكر صح*
*احنا خوات واكثر بعد*
*وتسلمي حبيبة قلبي على التقييم والتشجيع المتواصل لي*
*دائما تخجليني بكلامك لي وتشجيعك*
*ربي يخليك لي يااااارب والى كل محبيك*
*خالص دعواتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *مرحبا هموووس* 
> *اهاهههاه اجل ضحكتوا عليي* 
> *بس اني ما ارضى تراااء* 
> *علاشان جي صورت جهازي الأصلي اللي هو ليي* 
> *ومثل ماوعدت نهوووضه انو ابحط ليها الصور* 
> *وماريدها تزعل عليي* 
> *واصبري بس ارفعهم دلحين* 
> ...








> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم* 
> *مرحبا نهووضه* 
> *أعذريني إنشغلت أمس ابقسمي* 
> *لكن هذه صور*  
> *مو للجهاز التعس اللي كلمتكم عنه* 
> *لكن لجهازي الأصلي* 
> 
> ...




*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا فيك انونة من جديد*
*وبصراحة جهازك حركاااااات*
*وعجبني تصوريك واخذة اللقطات من جميع الجهات*
*وانتي زي اموت في شي اسمه ابتسامات* 
*حتى لو تشوفي دفاتر البنات عندي احط الهم بطاقات وملصقات ويستنانسو عليهم*
*وهذي بطاقة الك وتستاهلي اكثر بعد*
**

*وانون زي ما قلت لك مستحيل ازعل منك*
*ولو ازعل من الناس كلها ما ازعل منك انتي بالذات*
*وتأخيرك انتي معذورة فيه وحتى انا تأخرت في الرد عليك واسمحي لي غناتي*
*والله يعطيك الف عافية*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهليييييين نهووووضه


أول شيء 

مشكووووووووووووووره على الهديه

موت عجبتني وباحطها في توقيعي

وتاني شيء

شكرا ً للكلام العسل اللطيف

وأحب أبلغكم الشكر العميق من زوجي أنبسط

وفرح لان التصوير عجبكم كان من تصويره هو

وتسلمي ينهووضه على كل شيء

وصار وكت غدا يلا ابخليكم

دخلت بس باشوف نهووضه ويش ردت وويش كاتبه لي

ولنا عودة نلاقيكم في احله قسم

قسم المسابقات

وبالتوفيق للجميع

مع التحيه
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*يو يو استحيت بقوة انونة*
*البطاقة بسيطة مرررة*
*وفرحت جداً لما شفتها في توقعيش*
*ان شاء الله اطور في الفوتوشوب واسوي لش توقيع احلى منها*
*وعوافي على قلبك البطاقة والغدا*
*دعاوتك حبيبة قلبي انونة*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ننتظر  الغالية عفاف* 
*نستقبلها بالصلاة  على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ward roza <3

مسابقة روعه مشرفتنانهضة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقة روعه مشرفتنانهضة



*تسلمي خيتو حب آل محمد*
*نورتي متصفحي*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير

*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تأخرت علينا عفاف الهدى*
*راح اختار عضوة جديدة يكون معنا تحت المجهر*




*راح اختار*
*حب آل محمد*

*نستقبلها بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## مضراوي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

مسإأبقـــــــــةـه حلؤه ..

تـسســـــــــلم يمينك خيـــــــــتو ..

بإأنتـــــظأر ..

الاخت حب آل محمد ..

تحيإأتي ..

----------


## ward roza <3

[QUOTE=نهـــ إحساس ـضة;1135746]


*’‘*
*؛؛*
*صباحكم / مسائكم بخير ... !!!*



*شفت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات وعجبني* 


*قلت خلني احطه هنا*


*يمكن نشوف تفاعل في قسم الكمبيوتر والأنترنت*


*لأنة اكثر الأقسام بروداً في المنتدى*


*سواء ابالمواضيع او بالردود*


*والموضوع عبارة عن اسئلة تخطك انت مع جهازك*

*كمبيوترك ايش يعني لك؟؟* 
*بالنسبه لي كمبيوتري هو مملكتي وما اقد استغني عنه.."* 
*وكما هو الحال لكل شخص..* 
*هنا مساحه بسيطه للتعرف عليكم من خلال ممالككم الخاصه.. "* 
*اساليبكم اهتماماتكم اطبآعكم ؛*
*,,*
*,*
*في جو من الاستطلاع المرح بعيدا عن التطفل البغيض*
*,,*
*العضو الذي سيكون تحت المجهر هو من يختار الضيف الذي سيله*
*ويرسل له دعوة !!!*
*نبدأ وبكل صراحه!!!*
*1. ماركه جهازك..؟؟ نوع اتصالك..؟؟*
*LG*

*2.مواصفات جهازك ونوع الويندوز..؟؟*
*مواصفاته شاشة مسطحة ولونه اسود*
*نوع الويندوز: xp* 
*3. كم تجلس ع جهازك في الغالب..؟؟*
*لين مااستمل* 
*4. صوره شخصيه لجهازك ( صور ه وحط لنا الصوره هنا )..؟؟*
**

*تقريبا يشه هذا بس زي ماقلت هو اسود*
 
*5. صوره لسطح المكتب..؟؟*

 
*6. اغلب ملفات جهازك صوتيه .. صور .. او فيديو .. او العاب..؟؟*

*منوع* 
*7. ايش اخر ملف حملته لجهازك..؟؟*

*نسيت* 
*8. برامج ماتستغني عنها بجهازك..؟؟*

*الانترنت والمسنجر* 
*9. هل تهتم بترتيب ملفاتك ومفضلتك او حوسه وخبصه..؟؟*

*مارتبتهم لان ملفاتي كلها صور* 
*10. ماهو الشي الي تفعله اول ما تفتح جهازك؟*

*ادخل الانترنت* 
*11. ماهو اكثر الأقسام في منتدى الناصرة الثقافية تفضله؟ وليش؟*

*كلهم لانهم اقسام منتدانا* 
*12. من ترشح ليكون تحت المجهر ( ارسل له دعوة )..؟؟*

*اممم اكليل الورد(تم ارسال لها دعوه)* 
*،،*
*،* 

*و أولــ شَخص بيكون كمبيوترهـ تحت المجهر....*  
*هي خيتي* 


*"اكليل الورد"*


*اولا شكرا نهضة على الاستضافة* 

*ثانيا  موضوووع رائع جدا*

----------


## أڪڷيڷ اڷۆرد

1. مارڪه جهازڪ..؟؟ نۈع اټصاڷڪ..؟؟ 
lg
2.مۈاصفاټ جهازڪ ۈنۈع اڷۈينڏۈز..؟؟
جهآزي قمر ۈعڛڷ ۈقشطه ڪمآن ,, ۈنۈع اڷۈنڏۈۈ 2007
3. ڪم ټجڷڛ ع جهازڪ في اڷغاڷب..؟؟
8 . 9 ڛآعآټ
4. صۈره شخصيه ڷجهازڪ ( صۈر ه ۈحط ڷنا اڷصۈره هنا )..؟؟
مآعنڏي صۈره ڷه
5. صۈره ڷڛطح اڷمڪټب..؟؟

6. اغڷب مڷفاټ جهازڪ صۈټيه .. صۈر .. اۈ فيڏيۈ .. اۈ اڷعاب..؟؟ 
صۈر
7. ايش اخر مڷف حمڷټه ڷجهازڪ..؟؟
عزآ
8. برامج ماټڛټغني عنها بجهازڪ..؟؟
اڷفټۈ شۈب
9. هڷ ټهټم بټرټيب مڷفاټڪ ۈمفضڷټڪ اۈ حۈڛه ۈخبصه..؟؟
ڷأ ڪڷ شي معفڛ هع هع
10. ماهۈ اڷشي اڷي ټفعڷه اۈڷ ما ټفټح جهازڪ؟
اڷمڛڛنجر هع هع
11. ماهۈ اڪثر اڷأقڛام في منټڏى اڷناصرة اڷثقافية ټفضڷه؟ ۈڷيش؟
اڷمڛڛن ڷأن أني أحب مڛنجري ۈآجڏ
12. من ټرشح ڷيڪۈن ټحټ اڷمجهر ( ارڛڷ ڷه ڏعۈة )..؟؟

ڷيڷاڛ

----------


## ward roza <3

اجابات حلوووة خيتي 


استمتعنا معاش واااجد



بنتظار ليلاسووو

----------


## أڪڷيڷ اڷۆرد

مشـڪووره حوبي

----------


## ليلاس

*السسلآم ...]*

*أعتذر بس ما رح ألبي الدعوة ..*

*مشغولة هل الأيام ..*

*تسلمي خيتي اكليل الورد على إختيار ..*

*بس ما رح أقدر ...*

*يا ليت لو تختاروا أحد غيري علشان ما يبرد الموضوع ..*

*سلآمي ..~*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر اختيار اكليل الورد

----------


## عنيده

استمتعت معاج و الله .. 

يعطيج العافيه .. 

بالانتظار اكليل الورد .. 

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## ward roza <3

اختي عنيدة مكتوب الش في ملفش الشخصي 

الش استضافة في كمبيوترك تحت المجهر يعني جاوبي على الاسئلة

----------


## ward roza <3

اسفة خيه الرسالة مكتوبة لـ ليلاسمو الش عنيدة

----------


## عنيده

لا عاادي خيتوو ..

نتظر ليلاس .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## ward roza <3

لاخيه بس ليلاس اعتذرت

----------


## ward roza <3

يعني ننتظر نهووضه عشان تختار بدال اكليل

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*عذرا لتأخير عليكم*
*اشكر كل من تابع الموضوع*
*مضراوي*
*حب ال محمد*
*اكليل الورد*
*ليلاس*
*عنيدة*

*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وبما ان اختي ليلاس ما تقدر تجي*
*راح استضيف بعدها عنيدة* 
*وان شاء الله تقدر تجي*
*ما انحرم منكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## مضراوي

بانتظار الاخت :~
عنيده ..!

----------


## عنيده

يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 

استضافه جدا حلووه .. 

بس النت قاعده يقطع وما راح اقدر ارد عليج الحين .. 

حارسوني الليل او بكره الصبح باذن الله .. 

موفقه لكل خير .

----------


## عنيده

السلااام .. 

اسفه خيتو و الله اسفه .. 

رحت العمره و ما قلت لج .. 

بس لانه جت فجاءه كذاا .. 

وما ذكرت الا في الحرم .. 

عاد قمت و صليت لج ركعتين .. 

سامحيني خيتوو .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلااام ..  
> اسفه خيتو و الله اسفه ..  
> رحت العمره و ما قلت لج ..  
> بس لانه جت فجاءه كذاا ..  
> وما ذكرت الا في الحرم ..  
> عاد قمت و صليت لج ركعتين ..  
> سامحيني خيتوو ..  
> 
> موفقه ..



*ياهلا عنودة غناتي*
*معذورة غناتي*
*والحمدلله على السلامة*
*وذكرش لي اهم من كل الردود*
*مشكورة غناتي وما قصرتي*
*الله يقضي لش كل حوائجك بحق محمد وآله*
*وربي يرزقنا الزيارة ونذكركم زي ما ذكرتونا*
*والردود لاحقين عليها غناتي*
*لا تستعجلي خذي راحتك قمر*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بسعادة*

----------

